# Καναρίνια > Διατροφή >  Μείγμα σπόρων

## pangelo

Καλημέρα,

Πριν κάποιο καιρό που είχε πρόβλημα η κανάρα μου, ο Δημήτρης (jk21) μου είχε προτείνει το παρακάτω μείγμα σπόρων.

Κεχρί 60%, βρώμη 15%, περίλλα 10%, καναβούρι 5%, νίζερ 5%, λινάρι 5%.

Είμαι πολύ ευχαριστημένος από το παραπάνω μείγμα, από απήχηση και αποτέλεσμα (ευχαριστώ Δημήτρη).

Θα ήθελα να προσθέσω στο παραπάνω μείγμα την περίοδο αυτή και σπόρο κινόα.

Πιο ποσοστό σπόρων θα πρέπει να μειώσω; Πρέπει να αφαιρέσω κάποιο είδος σπόρου από το παραπάνω μείγμα για να προσθέσω το σπόρο κινόα;

Επίσης έχω το παρακάτω αγορασμένο από pet shop μείγμα. Αν αφαιρέσω το μπισκοτάκι που έχει μέσα είναι καλό για τα καναρίνια μου; Για να μην το πετάξω.



Ευχαριστώ εκ των προτέρων Άγγελος

----------


## Efthimis98

Πιστεύω ότι αν βγάζεις το μπισκοτάκι θα είσαι μία χαρά!!!  :Happy:

----------


## pangelo

Ευχαριστώ Ευθύμη, με το κινόα τι κάνω; Σε τι ποσότητα το προσθέτω;

----------


## Steliosan

Αυτην την τροφη την χρησημοποιουσα αρκετο καιρο με πληρη αποδοχη μεχρι που εφτιαξα την δικη μου,νομιζω οτι δεν εχει μπισκοτακια διορθωσε με αν κανω λαθος.

----------


## kostas0206

Οταν ειχα ρωτησει και εγω τον jk μου ειχε πει(αν θυμαμε καλα) να βαλω οση θελω, γιατι ειναι πλουσια σε πρωτεινη, αλλα αρκετα απαχος σπορος! Αυτο οσο αναφορα παπαγαλους, τωρα στα καναρινια δεν ξερω αν αλλαζει κατι! περιμενε και αλλες γνωμες

----------


## jk21

αν ηταν για αλλη περιοδο ,η προσθηκη κινοα ,δεν θα ειχε μειον στο θεμα των πρωτεινων (γιατι μπορει να υπαρχουν καποιοι λιπαροι σποροι με ποσοστο πρωτεινης μεγαλυτερο αλλα σε συγκεκριμενα αμινοξεα ,στην ιδια ποσοτητα μαλλον λιγοτερα ) και θα προσεθετα ισως λιγο κανναβουρι  ( στο ενα μερος κινοα ,1/5 κανναβουρι ) για να μην αλλαξω θερμιδικα πολυ το μιγμα προς τα κατω (εκτος αν λογω καποιας διαιτας ηταν απαιτητο ) και παραλληλα να ενισχυσω τυχον μικρο μειον στην πρωτεινη ,με τον σπορο που διαθετει την καλυτερη πρωτεινη απο τους λιπαρους 

στην περιοδο της συντηρησης που διανυουμε τωρα και μεχρι μεσα δεκεμβρη αν εχεις την εκτροφη σου σε εξωτερικο χωρο ή και λιγο αργοτερα αν εισαι σε εσωτερικο ,μπορεις να προσθεσεις (αρκει να ειναι αποδεκτη ) ακομα και 10 % ή και παραπανω .Ετσι δινεις εναν αμυλουχο σπορο με πολυ χαμηλα λιπαρα (καταλληλο για διαιτα εντος συντηρησης ) με χαμηλοτερη συνολικα πρωτεινη απο ενα λιπαρο (γυρω στο 16 % ενω καποιοι λιπαροι εχουν και 22 % ) για ξεκουραση των νεφρων ,ενω παραλληλα δεν χανεις σε σημαντικα για τα πουλια αμινοξεα οπως η λυσινη αλλα και  η μεθειονινη (που βοηθα στη λειτουργια του συκωτιου ,αρα και στην ξεκουραση του μετα απο τοσους μηνες που δεχθηκε συμπληρωματα κλπ )

----------


## jk21

για την τροφη που δειχνεις ,δεν εχω συσταση ,για να σου πω πιο συγκεκριμενα ,αλλα αν την δινεις στο μιγμα (απλα για να τελειωσει ) μεχρι 5 - 10 % δεν νομιζω να εχεις σημαντικες διαφοροποιησεις

----------


## Steliosan

Εχεις δικιο Δημητρη αυτη η τροφη δεν εχει καθολου κανναβουρι ισως αν προσεθετε 10% να ηταν καλα.

----------


## jk21

Στελιο εχεις τη συσταση;

----------


## pangelo

> στην περιοδο της συντηρησης που διανυουμε τωρα και μεχρι μεσα δεκεμβρη αν εχεις την εκτροφη σου σε εξωτερικο χωρο ή και λιγο αργοτερα αν εισαι σε εσωτερικο ,μπορεις να προσθεσεις (αρκει να ειναι αποδεκτη ) ακομα και 10 % ή και παραπανω .Ετσι δινεις εναν αμυλουχο σπορο με πολυ χαμηλα λιπαρα (καταλληλο για διαιτα εντος συντηρησης ) με χαμηλοτερη συνολικα πρωτεινη απο ενα λιπαρο (γυρω στο 16 % ενω καποιοι λιπαροι εχουν και 22 % ) για ξεκουραση των νεφρων ,ενω παραλληλα δεν χανεις σε σημαντικα για τα πουλια αμινοξεα οπως η λυσινη αλλα και  η μεθειονινη (που βοηθα στη λειτουργια του συκωτιου ,αρα και στην ξεκουραση του μετα απο τοσους μηνες που δεχθηκε συμπληρωματα κλπ )


Τα πουλάκια τα έχω μόνιμα έξω.

Από ότι κατάλαβα στο μείγμα (Κεχρί 60%, βρώμη 15%, περίλλα 10%, καναβούρι 5%, νίζερ 5%, λινάρι 5%.) μπορώ να προσθέσω την περίοδο αυτή κινόα.

Τα πουλάκια μου βρίσκονται σε περίοδο πτερόροιας για αυτό τον λόγο είπα να προσθέσω το κινόα.

Θα πρέπει να αυξήσω και το καναβούρι; Εχω λίγο μπερδευτεί συγνώμη είμαι νέος ακόμα δεν γνωρίζω πολλά.

----------


## pangelo

> για την τροφη που δειχνεις ,δεν εχω συσταση ,για να σου πω πιο συγκεκριμενα ,αλλα αν την δινεις στο μιγμα (απλα για να τελειωσει ) μεχρι 5 - 10 % δεν νομιζω να εχεις σημαντικες διαφοροποιησεις


 
Ψάχνοντας λίγο στο Net βρήκα την σύσταση σε ένα Γερμανικό site.

*******************************************
Η μετάφρασή του google δεν ξέρω αν βοηθά

Σπόροι 63,5% (41,7% κεχρί το μακρό, λιναρόσπορος 5,2%), τα δημητριακά, τα ανόργανα άλατα, τα λαχανικά, 2% γλυκόζη (δεξτρόζη 1%), φρούτα (μπανάνες, αποξηραμένα 1%), έλαια και λίπη (μουρουνέλαιο 0, 5%), 0,52% μέλι, φυτικής προέλευσης, ζύμες (β-γλυκάνες)
Πλέον Wellness Complex: διεγείρει β-γλυκάνες άμυνες
     Plus Care Complex: Με μεθειονίνη και υψηλής ποιότητας λιπαρά οξέα από λιναρόσπορο για να υποστηρίξει ένα υγιές φτέρωμα
     Πλέον Ενέργειας Complex: Για να ενισχυθεί με το μέλι, το μουρουνέλαιο, βιταμίνες, ιχνοστοιχεία και δεξτρόζη
     Με φυσικά συστατικά όπως λαχανικά, κεχρί το μακρό, και φρούτα
     Με ζωτικής σημασίας υλικά κατασκευής
     Χωρίς συντηρητικά

Δεν είμαι και στο σπίτι να κοιτάξω την ετικέτα.

----------


## jk21

Οι νεοι οταν θελουν να μαθουν ,δεν πρεπει να ζητανε συγνωμη ! πρεπει να ρωτανε !!!

αν εχει ακομα πτερορια ,μαζι με κινοα θα βαλεις και κανναβουρι οπως σου προτεινα πριν 

το μιγμα που περιγραφει την ετοιμη τροφη που εχεις ,εγω το ονομαζω (οπως και τα αντιστοιχα του ) αχταρμοσπορους ...  

κεχρι ,λιναρι  (βασικος σπορος και σπορος φθηνης παροχης ω3 λιπαρων οξεων ) 

και αχταρμα μεζε ..... αλλοι το λενε με συμπληρωμα διαφορων ουσιων ,ωστε να ειναι πληρε μενου ... 

εγω δεν τρελενομαι με την αναμιξη σπορων με τετοια υλικα .θα μπορουσα να τα αποδεχθω (αν πραγματι ειναι αγνα οπως περιγραφονται ) σαν ξεχωρη τροφη (κατι σαν αυγοτροφη ) .Ολα αυτα τα υλικα ακουμπανε πανω στην φλουδα των σπορων και αρπαζουν οτι αυτη εχει πανω της και καθως το πουλι τα τρωει ,τρωει και οτι ειχε στο εξωτερικο ο φλοιος .Σε σκετους σπορους ,το εξωτερικο φτυνεται και μαζι (κατα μεγαλο ποσοστο ) και τυχον σκονες του και οτι αυτες μπορει να μεταφερουν 

οπως και να εχει ,αν το μιγμα ειναι φρεσκο και μπορεις να αφαιρεσεις την πλειοψηφια των μπισκοτων ,δωσε στο ποσοστο που σου ειπα

----------


## jk21

διευκρινιστικα 

σε 1 κιλο τροφης (μιγμα κανονικο με τα ποσοστα που σου ειχα πει ) προσθετεις 100 γρ κινοα ,50 γρ κανναβουρι και 50 γρ απο το μιγμα που εχεις της vitakraft

----------


## pangelo

Δημήτρη καλησπέρα,

Δεν είπα πως θέλω όπως και να έχει να δώσω στα πουλάκια μου το συσκευασμένο μέιγμα, απλά ρώτησα αν είναι καλό για τα πουλάκια μου διότι εγώ δεν γνωρίζω. Από την στιγμή που πιστεύετε ότι θα βλάψει τα πουλιά προτιμώ να το πετάξω.

----------


## pangelo

> διευκρινιστικα 
> 
> σε 1 κιλο τροφης (μιγμα κανονικο με τα ποσοστα που σου ειχα πει ) προσθετεις 100 γρ κινοα ,50 γρ κανναβουρι και 50 γρ απο το μιγμα που εχεις της vitakraft


Με τα νέα δεδομένα, χωρίς δηλαδή το μείγμα της vitakraft, πια θα είναι η ποσότητα στο κινόα και πια στο κανναβούρι;

Ευχαριστώ Δημήτρη

----------


## jk21

Καταρχην εκατονταδες κατοχοι πουλιων ,μπορει και περισσοτεροι ,μπορει να το δινουν στην ελλαδα .Δεν ειπα οτι αν δωσεις λιγο καιρο παραπανω απο οσο εδινες και σε τοσο μικρη ποσοτητα ,θα ειναι η αιτια για να παθει κατι το πουλακι .Ειπα οτι την θεωρω λαθος σαν τακτικη να μπερδευουν σπορους με διαφορα αλλα καλουδια 

δωσε οπως σου ειπα . 

1 κιλο μιγμα 
100γρ κινοα 
50 γρ κανναβουρι (γιατι εχεις ακομα πτεροροια )
και 50 γρ απο το μιγμα το συσκευασμενο 

αν τελειωσει η πτεροροια ,βαζεις αλλα 50 γρ κινοα

----------


## pangelo

Δεν έχω δώσει καθόλου από το συγκεκριμένο μίγμα στα πουλάκια μου. Το είχα αγοράσει πριν ανακαλύψω το Greek bird club. Μου το πρότειναν σε ένα pet shop ως το ιδανικό μίγμα για πτερόρροια. Τότε είχα πρόβλημα με την καναρα μου, νέος πρόβλημα με καναρινι. 
Και της έδωσα το μίγμα, που μου είχες προτείνει. Εκτοτε και στα αλλά δυο νέα μου καναρινια δίνω αυτό το μίγμα. Αν στο μίγμα που μου πρώτεινες πιο πάνω δεν βάλω τα 50 γραμμάρια από το συσκευασμένο μίγμα; Τι πρέπει να βάλω;

Ευχαριστώ για την υπομονή σου

----------


## Steliosan

> Στελιο εχεις τη συσταση;


Οχι ρε γαμωτο εχω καιρο να την αγορασω αφου εξω εχει 5.80 ελεοc.

----------


## jk21

αν και εχεις το οκ απο μενα να το βαλεις σε μικρη ποσοτητα ,απλα μην βαλεις τιποτα .δεν επηρεαζει κατι

----------


## Steliosan

*Σύνθεση:*

Σπόροι 63,5% (41,7% κεχρί το μακρό, λιναρόσπορος 5,2%)

Σιτηρά

Ορυκτά

Λαχανικά 2%

Ζάχαρη (1% δεξτρόζη)

Φρούτα (μπανάνες, αποξηραμένα 1%)

Έλαια και λίπη (μουρουνέλαιο 0,5%)

Μέλι 0,52%

Φυτικά προϊόντα

Ζύμες (β-γλυκάνες)



*Πρόσθετα / kg:*

*Θρεπτικές πρόσθετες ύλες:*

Η βιταμίνη Α (E672)
7800 IU

Η βιταμίνη D3 (E671)
780 IU

Βιταμίνη Ε
23,4 mg

Ιώδιο (Ε2)
6:46 mg

Μαγγάνιο (Ε5)
51.98 mg

Ψευδαργύρου (Ε6)
25.98 mg

DL-μεθειονίνη
4000 mg


Με βαφές και αντιοξειδωτικά.

Απο την επισημη ιστοσελιδα της εταιρειας   http://www.vitakraft.de/de/produkte/...uct/14153.html

----------


## pangelo

Ευχαριστώ Δημήτρη.

----------


## pangelo

> Οχι ρε γαμωτο εχω καιρο να την αγορασω αφου εξω εχει 5.80 ελεοc.


Πραγματικά είναι κοροϊδία με αυτά τα χρήματα φτιάχνω 2 κιλά από το μίγμα που δίνω τώρα στα πουλάκια μου.

----------


## Steliosan

Ζάχαρη*Έκφραση:*  Ζάχαρη*Λεπτομερής περιγραφή:* Υπάρχουν διαφορετικά είδη ζάχαρης, είναι γενικά γνωστή ως φρουκτόζη, γλυκόζη ή λακτόζη. Διαφέρουν όχι μόνο στην καταγωγή αλλά και χημικά. Στη φύση, η ζάχαρη είναι διαθέσιμα σχεδόν παντού, επειδή είναι το φυσικό προϊόν της φωτοσύνθεσης των φυτών και απαιτείται από ζωικούς οργανισμούς ως προμηθευτή ενέργειας. Αυτή, η ζάχαρη προστίθεται απευθείας ή σχηματίζονται από άλλους υδατάνθρακες κατά τη διάρκεια του μεταβολισμού. Τα περισσότερα από τα προϊόντα Vitakraft, ειδικά η κύρια τροφή Δεν προστίθεται ζάχαρη. Βλέπε επίσης τις συχνές ερωτήσεις.


*Έκφραση:*  Μέλι*Λεπτομερής περιγραφή:* Φυσική γλυκαντική ουσία που παράγεται από τις μέλισσες το μέλι και γενικά θεωρείται μια υγιεινή εναλλακτική λύση για την επιτραπέζια ζάχαρη. Το μέλι ανάλογα με την ποικιλία των περίπου 200 διαφορετικά συστατικά. Εκτός από την φρουκτόζη, η γλυκόζη και το νερό είναι, για παράδειγμα, βιταμίνες, αμινοξέα και ανόργανα άλατα. Δεδομένου ότι το μέλι τρώγεται από πολλά ζώα, αυτός συνοδεύεται από ορισμένα Vitakraft προϊόντων σε μικρές ποσότητες σαν ένα συστατικό γεύσης.


Φυτικά προϊόντα*Τύπος όρου:*  Ορισμός*Έκφραση:*  Φυτικά υποπροϊόντα*Λεπτομερής περιγραφή:* Νομικά προβλέπεται όρος για την επισήμανση των ζωοτροφών. Σύμφωνα με αυτή την ονομασία περιλαμβάνει όλα τα συστατικά του φυτού, που προκύπτουν από την επεξεργασία των φυτών ή τμημάτων φυτών, π.χ. μηδική, πίτουρο σιταριού, κλπ. Αν το προϊόν που σημειώνονται με "χωρίς κόκκους", καθώς και η φυτικά υποπροϊόντα είναι 100% χωρίς κόκκους. Μέχρι τότε δεν περιέχουν αλεύρι καλαμποκιού ή πίτουρο.


Ιώδιο*Έκφραση:*  ιώδιο*Λεπτομερής περιγραφή:* Trace στοιχείο που απαιτείται σε μικρές μόνο ποσότητες, αλλά είναι ζωτικής σημασίας για τον οργανισμό. Χωρίς ιώδιο στη διατροφή πρόκειται για υποθυρεοειδισμό - η οποία με τη σειρά της προκαλεί σοβαρές μεταβολικές διαταραχές και μπορεί να οδηγήσει, για παράδειγμα, τη λεγόμενη βρογχοκήλη. Η απαίτηση ιωδίου των ζώων που σχετίζονται με την παραγωγή θερμότητας του σώματος και αυξάνει με την αύξηση του σωματικού βάρους.


Ψευδάργυρος*Διάρκεια:*  Ψευδάργυρος*Λεπτομερής περιγραφή:* Ιχνοστοιχεία. Χρησιμοποιείται στην επούλωση τραυμάτων και μπορεί να υποστηρίξει φυσικές άμυνες και συμβάλλουν στην λειτουργικότητα του δέρματος, γούνας και τα μάτια του ζώου.

Επισης απο την επισημη ιστοσελιδα σαν επεξηγηση στα λινκ που εβαλα ανωτερω μαζι με τα συστατικα.

----------


## alex1974

Υπαρχει καποιος αλλος σπορος για να κανω αντικατασταση σε αυτους τους σπορους  ( περίλλα , νιζερ ) ?
Τους χρησιμοποιω σε ποσοστο περιλλα 10% και νιζερ 5% στο γνωστο μιγμα ( 65 % κεχρι , 10% βρωμη , 10% περιλλα , 5% νιζερ , 5% κανναβουρι , 5% λιναρι )
Γιατι τους αγορασα 2 φορες απο το ιδιο μαγαζι και ειχανε και τις 2 φορες μυγακια !!!!
Με αποτελεσμα να πεταξω ολους τους σπορους....
Ευχαριστω

----------

